# Private number plate



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

A work colleague said to me this morning that he liked my number plate. I looked at him confused. He said that YAO is slang for cocaine. This got me thinking. I now need some idiot to part with a couple of grand so he can stick it on his Range Rover sport


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Never heard of that. Maybe you should check today's date?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

er nope hes actually right http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=yao

You not down with the kids on the street!!??


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Well you live and learn. However not a term I will be using. I'm more caffeine than Cocaine


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> Well you live and learn. However not a term I will be using. I'm more caffeine than Cocaine


I was going to agree with you thst it was an April fools but thought I would just google it first!!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice one. It's a day to be on your toes though, I have carried out three April fools on family and had to fend off4!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's 'yayo', as in the rapper Tony Yayo


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> It's 'yayo', as in the rapper Tony Yayo


Oh I am very familiar with his work!! Off to Google I go again!!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I thought it might have been a Jesse Pinkman yo!

Yo bi#*h! ( Breaking Bad , saves Googling it )


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> It's 'yayo', as in the rapper Tony Yayo


There's always one.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Love a good piss on someone's chips


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> Love a good piss on someone's chips


I and many others have noticed


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Love a good piss on someone's chips


Always preferred vinegar myself!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> I and many others have noticed


As long as your facts are correct you're fine


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Get a life Mr Jeebsy. I rest my case.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

kikapu said:


> Always preferred vinegar myself!


Or lemon............


----------

